

Ask HN: What's not to like about Marketo/Hubspot/etc? - jrpt

I am considering marketing automation software for auto-emailing and reporting. What are your thoughts on what each service does well, and perhaps more importantly, can't do as well?
======
amac
I've demo'd Hubspot. It works as described and rolls up a lot of marketing
tools e.g email marketing, analytics, crm etc into one solution.

That said, the alternative, piecing together individual applications e.g
mailchimp for email marketing, ga/mixpanel for analytics etc might be more
effective.

It depends I guess on your resources, both developer and marketing.

